# MBTA Transit Police Detective



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Detective Daniel Toomey;

http://www.transitpolice.us/

The police walk-by is at 1930 hours this evening (1/6) at MacDonald Funeral Home in Marshfield;

http://www.macdonaldfuneralhome.com/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_*Transit Police Honor Fallen Officer*_​ 
​ 






​






​ *It is with deep regret that our Department announces the death of active duty Police Officer, Detective Daniel Toomey. Detective Toomey, who was 54 years old, passed away unexpectedly on January 3, 2006. Detective Toomey was a veteran Police Officer who served over 22-years with the MBTA Transit Police Department. He began his career with the Department on November 14, 1983. During his career, he was commended many times for his efforts, both in his professional handling of criminal incidents, and as the Juvenile Detective, he participated in providing public safety programs to youths. Detective Toomey was assigned for many years to Quincy Center Station where he developed close partnerships with the Quincy Police Department and Quincy Court System that continue to benefit the Department to this day. In May of 1998, he was assigned as a Detective in Court Case Management. Detective Toomey also was a member of the Department's Honor Guard. *


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

I met Dan several years ago, when I worked for the Amtrak Police Department. Dan was a great cop and good friend.......Rest In Peace My Brother


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Rest in Peace Brother.


----------

